# Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?



## Zander34 (23. März 2018)

Hallo, 

Mich würde mal interessieren welche monofile Karpfenschnur ihr so fischt also hat in die Tasten


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

Stroft GTM :m, überlege mal testweise auf einer Rolle ABR auszuprobieren


----------



## Gast (23. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

Heute fische ich nicht mehr auf Karpfen.
Aber vor ein paar Jahren war die Shimano Technium meine Lieblingsschnur.
Kaum Dehnung und sehr abriebsfest wenn man Muschelbänke im Gewässer hat.


----------



## Andal (23. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

Sufix Trttanium und Xcelon.

Bestimmte Antworten sollte man sich in die Signatur schreiben, so oft wie danach gefragt wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

Schon wieder so ein Thread? |kopfkrat
hatten wir doch gerade direkt hier - wie Andal schon als "Standardvorsorgemaßnahme"  schreibt.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=336811


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

aktuell Balzer Platinum Royal & Kogha Carp Camou. Davor Daiwa Infinity Duo Camo & Quantum Salsa.


----------



## Spaßfischer (23. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

Anaconda Peacemaker


----------



## Moringotho (23. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

sers,

Nash - NXT D-Cam Mono und Quantum Quattron Salsa.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Piere (23. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

60er mono unbekannter Herkunft. Fische hauptsächlich am Main. Bei Hängern wird an der Schnur gezogen und mancher Strein umgedreht. Dabei wird ggf. der Haken aufgebogen. Ziehe dabei die eine oder andere gerissene Schnur aus dem Wasser und säubere den Angelplatz.
Angelspule sollte dafür etwas größer sein (Shimano LC o.ä.)
Ich mag halt die feine Anglerei


----------



## Forelle74 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

Colmic Lurs Camouflage
Daiwa Infinity Duo
Zebco Trophy



Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (24. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*



Piere schrieb:


> 60er mono unbekannter Herkunft. Fische hauptsächlich am Main. Bei Hängern wird an der Schnur gezogen und mancher Strein umgedreht. Dabei wird ggf. der Haken aufgebogen. Ziehe dabei die eine oder andere gerissene Schnur aus dem Wasser und säubere den Angelplatz.
> Angelspule sollte dafür etwas größer sein (Shimano LC o.ä.)
> Ich mag halt die feine Anglerei



Hi, bin da ähnlich unterwegs.

Meine Lieblingsschnur ist die 4x4 Caperlan von Decathlon, ehemals in 0,5mm inzwischen sogar in 0,6mm. Abriebsfest und günstig.#6

Quattron Salsa hat mich auch vollkommen überzeugt; in 0,35mm eine solide Schnur ohne große Macken.

0,46er Trilene Smooth Casting habe ich auch noch auf einem Rollensatz, deutlich weicher / geschmeidiger als die Caperlan, auch recht günstig zu haben, hatte bei mir aber noch keinen nennenswerten Kontakt zu Hindernissen, da wird die Caperlan die Nase vermutlich vorn haben.


----------



## blablabla (24. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

Ich fische mit 35er korda subline. Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xianeli (24. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

Auf 2 identischen Rollen 2 unterschiedliche Schnüre.

0.35 Korda Subline und 0.35 Shimano Technium. Bin mit beiden zufrieden


----------



## Zander34 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

Fischt jemand die suffix synergy Carp ?


----------



## warrior (25. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Monofile Karpfenschnur fischt ihr ?*

Ich fische die Sufis xcelon von sufix, wie Andal auch.
In 0,40mm eine günstige und gute Schnur.


----------

